# Anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies?



## mick2006 (20 December 2007)

anybody having a look at some of the massive buy orders coming in on all the ASX 200 companies?

I've never seen anything like it, any thoughts?


----------



## Nick Radge (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

Its arbitrage traders rolling positions. Happens every quarter.


----------



## dastrix (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

Nick, can you explain a bit more please?


----------



## chewy (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

Yeah I did - just posted on BHP thread - $250million of buy ordes in just 4 orders. HC posters say it is just options expirey and will all level out to nothing - but me noob don't understand lol :newbie:  (either that or China is about to buy out Aus lol)


----------



## Nick Radge (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

Today we have options and futures expiry. The massive volume is because of the futures expiry which occurs each quarter; March, June, September and December.

Unknown to many people, the largest players in the markets on the most regular basis are arbitrage traders which are large institutions. They spend their time buying parcels of stocks and selling futures or viz-a-viz. They calculate the fair value of the futures market each day. If the futures markets fall below that fair value they buy futures and sell stocks. When the futures markets move above the fair value they will sell futures and buy stocks. At the end of the period the futures market must settle in line with the ASX-200. Because futures are cash settled they need to unwind their stock positions, which they do on the open auction because it contains the most volume and offers the best settlement against the futures.


----------



## The Mint Man (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

LGL over 2.16 million


----------



## macca (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

Well, that was exciting 

For a while there it looked like the market would open and then close because it was down 5% 

What a good week to go on holidays


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*

Talk about volatility.... todays chart of the All Ords looks like a seismograph recording of a major earthquake! 


AJ


----------



## Real1ty (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*



Aussiejeff said:


> Talk about volatility.... todays chart of the All Ords looks like a seismograph recording of a major earthquake!
> 
> 
> AJ




Which raises the question AJ.

What will the aftershock be like?


----------



## tronic72 (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*



mick2006 said:


> anybody having a look at some of the massive buy orders coming in on all the ASX 200 companies?
> 
> I've never seen anything like it, any thoughts?




Hi Mick,

How/Where are you seeing this. Haven't seen that sort of info before. Would like to take a peek if it's available.

thanks


----------



## mick2006 (20 December 2007)

*Re: anyone watching all the massive orders stack up on the ASX 200 companies*



tronic72 said:


> Hi Mick,
> 
> How/Where are you seeing this. Haven't seen that sort of info before. Would like to take a peek if it's available.
> 
> thanks




hi tronic72,

I was just using comsec professional trader 2, it shows the market depth as it happens.

cheers

mick


----------



## macca (20 December 2007)

Hi Nick,

Following on from your explanation, do the Arbs hold all 200 stocks in the XJO or do they tend to concentrate on the top 100 or 50 or 20 ????

Thanks


----------

